# Need help on developing an enclosure for my room



## t1990le (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello, 
I was given an 8in Dayton home audio sub and was wanting to build a custom cabinet for it. Can someone please tell me whats the best size cabinet and what should i tune it to and how much port area it needs. Thanks in advance for all of your help.


----------



## audiohazzard (Feb 12, 2010)

This link (8 INCH SUBWOOFERS from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog.) should help you, with out knowing the model of the 8" I can't get you the best enclosure to give you the best sound. If you know the model pm me and I'll see what I can do for you. Good luck.


----------

